
Dev.to – Where programmers share ideas and help each other grow - jcastro
https://dev.to/
======
eindiran
I really dislike this direction of sites forcing you to sign up using social
auth/the credentials for another service. I understand the benefits from the
site's perspective, in particular limiting spam accounts and ensuring that
accounts are tied to real-world persons. But I am way less likely to use your
site if you don't let me choose if I want to give you unnecessary data about
me.

------
jamestimmins
This is super cool! However I tried to access the 'About' link in the footer,
and the infinite-scroll makes it almost impossible to click. Might want to
change the footer!

